# VPN on Speedtouch 530



## eldos (Nov 28, 2005)

HI
I am trying to set up a VPN for a friend. He wants to access his work machine from home.
He has 1.5 ADSL at each location and is using a Thomson 530 Speedtouch at his work.
This is what I have done:

I have set up a DYNDNS domain name and installed DynDNS up-dater.

I then enabled port forwarding on the router and opened the Port 1723.

I then configured Windows for incoming VPN connections.

What appears to be my trouble is that the Norton Internet Security is Blocking Access to Port 1723. I have tried pinging the address and it gives the correct IP but times out. I also found that when I probe the port from Gibsons Shields Up it is stealthed. If I Disable the Norton Firewall it is then open. Once Norton Firewall is disabled I still cannot log in with the VPN.

How do I open port 1723 in Internet Security and what have I missed to enable a successful VPN?

Thanks in advance.


----------

